

Rails view logic - abernardes
http://abernardes.github.io/2014/09/22/view-logic.html

======
ed_resende
Very good article!

If you have a validation that prevents the price change, so you really does
not need to test the view logic. Only your presenter. If the user change the
price, it is never saved on the database.

Thanks again :D

